# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών >  >  PLL FM 8WATT

## GSA-ELECTRONIC

Σας παρουσιαζω ενα ωραιο pll για τα FM 87-108MHZ
 8watt ρυθμιζομενο που κατασκευασα προσφατα.







Για οσους θελουν το σχεδιο μπορουν να το κατεβασουν απο εδω.




```
http://www.viproje.com/RDVV-NoTune-2006V6-8-Watt-1226318607-FM-PLL-Modulatorler-1.html
```

----------


## drPanos

Αν σου ειναι ευκολο βαλε και το σχεδιακι του!

----------


## antonis_x

Αν θες βάλε το σχηματικό και το pcb, γιατί απ οτι βλέπω αρκετά πηνία είναι τυπωμένα.

----------


## sakis13

Σου ανεβαζω τα σχεδια που ζητησες  σε PCB 
και σου ευχομαι καλη επιτυχια, εγω εδω και ενα χρονο θελω να το κανω αλλα που χρονος.!!!http://viproje.com/projeler.php?suba...-2006V6-8-Watt

----------


## sakis13

http://viproje.com/projeler.php?suba...-2006V6-8-Watt

----------


## jeik

Κατι  ειδα  λαθος  αλλα  οκ  ακυρο

----------


## leosedf

Ειναι το RDVV PLL. Πολύ καλή κατασκευή.

----------


## crown

μηπωs το παραπανω υπαρχει σε κιτ για αγορα απο καπου?

----------


## leosedf

Δεν πιστεύω, είναι κατασκευή κάποιων ανθρώπων με μεράκι. Αυτό με τα τυπωμένα πηνεία είναι πολύ καλό.

----------


## GSA-ELECTRONIC

Ειχα ακουσει πως μεχρι το 2007 η ετερια το εδινε σε κιτ
δεν ξερω ομως αν αληθευη αυτο...
Οντος αυτο με τα τυπωμένα πηνεία είναι πολύ καλό, και αν θελεις
μπορεις να βαλεις και μεταβλητους εκει που εχει τους σταθερους
για πιο ακριβη συντονισμο σε ολες της συχνοτητες.
οι βαθμιδες του δουλεβουν πολλοι αρμονικα σε ολη την μπαντα
χωρις καθολου αρμονικες και τα τυπομενα πηνια του απο οτι φενετε κανουν πολυ
καλη δουλεια. και επισεις η ισχυς του ρυθμιζη απο 0 - 8 watt αυτο πολυ καλο
για να οδηγησεις ενα λινεαρ μοσφετ. γενικα ειμαι πολυ ικανοποιημενος με αυτη
την κατασκευη.
οποιος θελει ας το φτιαξει, αξιζει πραγματικα τον κοπο.

----------


## ALAMAN

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω μια λεπτομέρεια.
Το *GSA - ELECTRONIC* στην δεύτερη φώτο πώς ακριβώς το έγγραψες και φαίνετε τόσο καθαρό??

----------


## jeik

Ειναι  γραμμενο   πανω  στη  φωτο.

----------


## crown

H πλακετα εχει τον βαθμο δυσκολιαs τηs γιατι ειναι διπληs οψηs.
υπαρχει ετοιμο σε κιτ πουθενα?

----------


## GSA-ELECTRONIC

Οντος ειναι λιγο δυσκολη κατασκευη γιατι η πλακετα ειναι 
διλπης οψεως οπως ειπε και ο φιλος ο crown και θελει 
καποια διαδικασιαγια να την φτιαξεις
και ειδικα πρεπει να τυπωθουν και οι δυο οψεις σωστα
πανω στην πλακετα για να πεσουν ακριβως οι τρυπες για τα υλικα.
Μου πηρε αρκετο χρονο για να την φτιαξω, τελικα 
ομως αξιζε τον κοπο γιατι βγηκε κατι καλο.

----------


## jeik

> Κατι ειδα λαθος αλλα οκ ακυρο



To  ειδα  λαθος  γιατι  στις  πρωτες  φωτο  δεν  εχει  τα τυπωμενα  πηνια.

Αυτο  το  ποστ  γραφτηκε  προς  αποφυγη  παρεξηγησεων  :Smile:

----------


## jeik

Γιώργο , περαν  της  πλακετας , 
εχει  προγραματισμενο  ολκληρωμενο ?
Αρμονικες ? 
spurius ? 
διαμορφωση  με  ογκο ?

----------


## GSA-ELECTRONIC

> Γιώργο , περαν  της  πλακετας , 
> εχει  προγραματισμενο  ολκληρωμενο ?
> Αρμονικες ? 
> spurius ? 
> διαμορφωση  με  ογκο ?




Φιλε δημητρη το ολοκληρωμενο θελει προγραμματισμο
αλλιως δεν δουλευει... Αλλωστε εχει και το αρχειο hex μεσα.
απο αρμονικες τιποτα παντακαθαρο, λειτουργει αψογα
και να πω επισεις πως εγω το δουλευω στα 5 βολτ
και δουλευει πολυ νορμαλ η ταλαντωση ενω στο σχεδιο
το εχει με 9 βολτ. 
εγω το θελω μεχρι 0,6βαττ για να οδηγησω το 50αρι.
η διαμορφωση πολυ καλη και ειδικα με στο στερεο γαζωνη...
αν και δεν βρηκα της βαρικαπ που ελεγε το σχεδιο εβαλα κατι 
δικες μου που βρηκα απο παλιο tuner τηλεωρασης,
παντως εχει πολυ καλη μουσικη. δοκιμασα και το rds παιζει τελεια.
κλειδωνει σε ολη την μπαντα χωρις κανενα προβλημα
και να πω πως εχει και χρονοκαθιστεριση.
η ισχυς του επισεις ρυθμιζωμενη απο 0-6βαττ
αν του εδινα και παραπανω ταση θα εβγαζε και 8 βαττ
αλλα δεν τα χρειαζομαι προς το παρον και το αφησα ετσι.
Αυτα σε γενικες γραμμες πολυ καλο , και οχι σαν κατι πατατες
ελληνικων εταιριων (δεν θελω να αναφερω ονοματα) :Laugh:  :Rolleyes: 

ΥΓ. Το μονο κακο που μου στειλαν πανελ χωρις φοτισμο και το βραδυ
δεν φαινετε καλα, αλλα θα το αλλαξω συντομα.  :Sad:

----------


## moutoulos

Αν κατάλαβα καλά το συγκεκριμένο δουλεύει και με τους δυο PIC
16F84(A) & 16F628A. Απλά θέλουν διαφορετικό hex, σωστά ή κάνω 
κάτι λάθος?

Επίσης υπάρχει το hex, για LCD 1x16 ή 2x16. Εννοεί ανάλογα την 
οθόνη που θα βάλεις 1x16 ή 2x16 ?.

----------


## savnik

> Αν κατάλαβα καλά το συγκεκριμένο δουλεύει και με τους δυο PIC
> 16F84(A) & 16F628A. Απλά θέλουν διαφορετικό hex, σωστά ή κάνω 
> κάτι λάθος?
> 
> Επίσης υπάρχει το hex, για LCD 1x16 ή 2x16. Εννοεί ανάλογα την 
> οθόνη που θα βάλεις 1x16 ή 2x16 ?.



Και στα δυο απάντησες σωστά.

----------


## dovegroup

Βοηθήστε με να καταλάβω κάτι.
Το αρχικό κύκλωμα που γίνετε κουβέντα υπάρχει στο www.viproje.net το τούρκικο όντως είναι τούρκικο?
Πως υπάρχει εκεί και δεν υπάρχει εδώ για παράδειγμα απο την εταιρεία που το πείραξε και είναι ελληνική, να βγεί και να πεί εγω το πείραξα και νάτο, πρός τιμή της είναι και είναι και χρήστης του forum ενας εκ των συνεργατών της (δεν τα βάζω μαζί τους δεν είναι αυτός ο σκοπός, αλλού χτυπάνε οι καμπάνες).
Προσέξτε λίγο επάνω στο τυπωμένο "partial copyright A....Greece"
Επίσης ολόκληρη η σειρά της RDVV υπάρχει εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια σε ενα FTP όμως κανένας κουβέντα για το έγκλημα, και ρωτώ πρός τι η ανακύκλωση άχρηστης πληροφορίας, αφού υπάρχουν όλα μαζί και δεν πρέπει να παρακαλάτε κάποιον να σας πεί πού και πώς, βάλτε αναζήτηση RDVV στο google και θα το βρείτε, υπάρχει τουλάχιστον 3 χρόνια online.
Υπάρχουν αρκετές version της no tune έκδοσης του PLL έως και το 2008 η πιό πρόσφατη που δεν κυκλοφόρησε παρα μόνο σαν demo απο τον σχεδιαστή της, και χωρίς τον κώδικα του pic.
Συγγνώμη για τον τόνο αλλά δεν μπορώ να υποψιάζομαι πονηρά πράγματα και μυστικοπάθειες για κώδικες του 1900 το 2009.
Προτού κακοχαρακτηριστώ και αρχίσει κύμα επιθέσεων πρός τα εδώ για αποφυγή παρεξήγησης δέχομαι pm.
O FTP δεν θα γίνει γνωστός μέσα απο το forum για λόγους δεοντολογικούς και κανόνες του.

----------


## moutoulos

Άκη ειλικρινά δεν κατάλαβα τι θες να πείς ... :Unsure: , παρόλα αυτά σέβομαι το ότι 
"ζήτησες" να γίνει μέσω PM (η όποια συζήτηση). Εννοείται δεν εξέφρασα αυτό 
που λέω για να απαντήσεις, απλά την απορία μου είπα  :Rolleyes: . 

Τώρα έχω μια άλλη απορία πάνω στο θέμα μας ...
Γιώργο εφόσον λες οτι το έφτιαξες, θέλω να μου πείς η συγκεκριμένη αντίσταση



που πηγαίνει ?. Γιατί με βάση το LAY, και την επισύναψη PCB, δεν βλέπω να 
ενώνεται κάπου ...
Υπάρχει και μια αντίσταση στην είσοδο Audio (150Κ), που είναι στον "αέρα".

Επίσης βλέπω μια άλλη φωτό που στο ίδιο (σχεδόν) σημείο, έχει και κάτι σαν
BC ή 78LXX ...



Ξέρεις κάτι ???

----------


## GSA-ELECTRONIC

Σωστες οι παρατηρησης σου γρηγορη και μπραβο σου
που το προσεξες λοιπον. 1) την αντισταση αυτη που
οπως ειπες κι εσυ δεν παει πουθενα... με βαση το (λαθος lay) αυτη η αντισταση 
ειναι για το φωτισμο της lcd οθονης, και γι αυτο λοιπον πρεπει 
εκει να την γειωσεις και επισεις να ενωσης κατω απο το τυπωμενο 
την αναλογη γραμμη της τασης γιατι ειναι κι εκει 
λαθος το lay για να εχεις φωτισμο στο lcd display.
2) στην εισοδο audio δεν βλεπω εδω καμια αντισταση 150κ,
πυκνωτη 100pf ως προς γη εχει και ενα τριμερ 1κ.
3) οσο για το τραντζιστορακι αυτο που βλεπεις στη φοτο, στο ley δεν υπαρχει 
αρα δεν το βαζεις, κι εγω δεν εβαλα τιποτα εκει,
στην φοτο δεν ξερω γιατι το εχει, παντως το πλλ λειτουργει αψογα. 
οποια αλλη απορια πες μου.  :Smile:

----------


## moutoulos

> ... ειναι για το φωτισμο της lcd οθονης, 
> και γι αυτο λοιπον πρεπει εκει να την γειωσεις και επισεις να ενωσης κατω 
> αποτο τυπωμενο την αναλογη γραμμη της τασης γιατι ειναι κι εκει 
> λαθος το lay για να εχεις φωτισμο στο lcd display.



Γιώργο επισυνάπτω μια φωτό απο το software, την αντίσταση την γείωσα, 
για το φωτισμό που λές ??, μπορείς να το "χρωματίσεις" ?.





> 2) στην εισοδο audio δεν βλεπω εδω καμια αντισταση 150κ, πυκνωτη 
> 100pf ως προς γη εχει και ενα τριμερ 1κ.



Και άλλο συνέχεια ..., μετά το τρίμμερ 1Κ, μετά τον ηλ.πυκνωτή (που λέει 100uF, αλλά πρέπει να είναι 10uF).
Ακριβώς μετά είναι δυο αντιστάσεις παράλληλα 220+150Κ (ως πρός τη θέση τους. Η 150Κ είναι στον "αέρα".

----------


## GSA-ELECTRONIC

> Γιώργο επισυνάπτω μια φωτό απο το software, την αντίσταση την γείωσα, 
> για το φωτισμό που λές ??, μπορείς να το "χρωματίσεις" ?.
> 
> 
> 
> Και άλλο συνέχεια ..., μετά το τρίμμερ 1Κ, μετά τον ηλ.πυκνωτή (που λέει 100uF, αλλά πρέπει να είναι 10uF).
> Ακριβώς μετά είναι δυο αντιστάσεις παράλληλα 220+150Κ (ως πρός τη θέση τους. Η 150Κ είναι στον "αέρα".




Γρηγορη για το φωτισμο του πανελ εφοσον γειωσες την αντισταση 
πρεπει και να ενωσεις απο κατω στο τυπωμενο με ενα μικρο συρματακι την νησιδα με την λωριδα
που σου εχω χρωματιση στη φοτο, για να εχει φωτισμο το πανελ σου και εισαι οκ.



Οσο για την αντισταση αυτη που λες την 150κ παει ως προς γη, ειναι κι εκει 
λαθος σχεδιαση του lay, οποτε την γειωνεις.
Οταν το φτιαξεις πες μας τις εντυπωσεις σου. καλη επιτυχια.

----------


## moutoulos

Ok Γιώργο Thnks. Οι αλλαγές έγιναν ... :Thumbup1:

----------


## moutoulos

Μια απορία ..., το συγκεκριμένο (χωρίς πηνία) έχει στην έξοδό του ένα καλό 
φίλτρο αρμονικών, σωστά?. Αν ναι, μπορεί να αντιγραφεί απο το software και 
να γίνει ένα γενικό φιλτράκι RF, για πομπουδάκια?. Φαντάζομαι πως  γίνεται 
αυτό μιας και τα φίλτρα μπαίνουν σε όλους τους πομπούς (ανάλογα τα W).

Πόσα W λέτε να αντέχει αυτό?. 
Σκεφτόμουν κάτι τέτοιο δηλαδή.

----------


## sigmacom

Θεωρητικά, ανάλογα το πάχος και το ύψος των γραμμών υπολογίζεις το ρεύμα που αντέχουν να περάσουν μέσα τους οι πίστες, ανάλογα του break-down voltage του διηλεκτρικού της πλακέτας υπολογίζεις την τάση, οπότε = max ισχύ. Εδώ βέβαια έχεις σπειροειδή πηνία, οπότε πρέπει να δεις λίγο και τις διαφορές φάσης μην έχεις κανένα hot-point πουθενα.

Εμπειρικά, για κλασσική epoxy πλακέτα, πάνω από 15-20 watt δεν θα του έδινα (να έχω και μια ανοχή αν έχω λίγα στάσιμα, ε?).  :Smile:

----------


## Zener_

Μια λίστα υλικών υπάρχει; Τι να εμπιστευθώ, το σχηματικό, το pdf με το overlay(beultetes.pdf) ή αρχείο το sprint layout; Γιατί σε μερικά υλικά έχουν διαφορές. Π.χ ο τελευταίος πυκνωτής στα τυπωμένα μαιανδροειδή πηνία(27pf στο σχηματικό 33pf στα άλλα) ή ο ηλεκτρολυτικός στην είσοδο ήχου(10μF στο σχέδιο και 100μF στα άλλα).

----------


## dj kostas

Παιδια μια ερωτηση πανω σε αυτο το κυκλωμα
αν βαλω βαρικαπ BB119 θα δουλεψει;

----------


## maouna

η εκδοση με τα τυπωμενα πηνια ,υπαρχει σε single side pcb?

----------


## moutoulos

Πάνο απ'όσο ξέρω οχι, δεν υπάρχει σε Single Layer.

----------


## maouna

και απο τις 2 που υπαρχουνε ποια ειναι καλυτερη ?η μονης οψης με τα χειροποιητα πηνια η η διπλης με τα τυπωμενα?   δεν εχω γεφυρα και γιαυτο την ηθελα broadband.

----------


## maouna

τα πηνία σε τι διαμετρο πυρήνα πρεπει να τυλιχτουν? στην πλακετα λεει  5mm .

εννοει  να τυλιχτουν  σε πυρηνα με διαμετρο 5mm αρα ή διαμετρος του πηνίου βγαινει 6 mm ή να τυλιχτουν σε πυρηνα 6mm ωστε  η συνολική διαμετρος του πηνιου και να βγαινει 7mm?

----------


## kostas30

φτιαξε αυτη με τα τυπωμενα πηνια η την αλλη ξεχνα 
την

----------


## maouna

γιατι κωστα?εχει καποιο προβλημα η απλη με τα χειροποιητα? ο 			 				*GSA-ELECTRONIC * ειπε οτι δουλεύει εξισου καλα.
ήδη

την εχω φτιαξει και μονο οι κεραμικοι πυκνωτες ,το bf981 και η varicap μου λειπουν.

----------


## kostas30

Εγω ειχα προβλημα με αυτοταλαντωσεις   ισως να εφταιγε που ηταν μονης οψης πλακετα αλλα την εφτιαξα για πειραματισμο   αν κατασκευασης αυτο με τα πηνια βαλε τουλαχιστον διπλης οψης πλακετα

----------


## maouna

ειναι ειδη αργα κώστα εδω και 4μερες ειναι ετοιμη .κανα 4 αρι εξαρτηματα λειπουν.θα δείξει....

----------


## djpanic

γεια σας παλικαρια ειμαι νεος στα ηλεκτρονικα και θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αλλα και να πυραματιστω να φτιαξω εναν πομπο.οταν λεω νεος εχω τελειωσει ηλεκτρονικος αλλα απο το σχολειο δεν μαθενεις και πολυ πραξη.θα ηθελα να μου πειτε λοιπον αν αυτο το κυκλομα περνει πανω του linear ασπουμε 800 watt.με ενδιαφερει να κατασκευασω τον συγκεκρημενο πομπο.ευχαριστω.και περιμενω αποψεις.

----------


## maouna

εφτιαξα το RDVV μονης οψης με χειροποιητα πηνια και το προβλημα που εχω  ειναι οτι το  tsa5511 ζεστενεται πολυ. η οθονη παιζει μια χαρα,ολα τα  εξαρτηματα τα τσεκαρα ειναι σωστα.

  στο πηνιο ταλαντωσης και στη varicap κολλαω γιατι εχω βρει μόνο bby40,bb133,bb505g.

κατοπιν γι ανα δω αν ταλαντωνει κα αν λειτουργουν ολα τα σταδια εβγαλα το tsa5511,εδωσα 5  βολτ  στην αντισταση 22κ της bb505g ξεκολοντας την μια ακρη και παιζοντας με το πηνιο ακουγοτανε η ταλαντωση στο ραδιο.τα αλλα σταδια της ενισχυσης παιζανε και αυτα και μπορουσες να τα συντονισεισ (αν και επρεπε να επεμβεισ στο bc557 για να δουλεψουν τα υπολοιπα σταδια χωρις το tsa5511)

το tsa5511 δεν ειναι καημενο.

----------


## maouna

κανεισ????

----------


## maouna

το  no tune σε ολη τη μπαντα βγαζει απο 0 ως 6 watt? εμένα στους 87.5ΜΗΖ βγαζει 6.5watt και στους 108ΜΗΖ βγάζει 2.5watt.

----------


## maouna

υπάρχει .hex αρχείο για lcd 2 x 16 και PIC16F628A ή PIC16F84A??

----------


## Zener_

Τον μεταβλητό πυκνωτή στο κύκλωμα ταλάντωσης του TSA5511 που είναι 22pf πώς και με βάση τί τον ρυθμίζουμε;

----------


## driverbulba

Αυτός είναι για "fine tuning" της συχνότητας.. Λογικά χρειάζεσαι συχνόμετρο (αν κάνω λάθος, διορθώστε!! :P)
Αν συντονιστείς 100 FM ο πομπός π.χ. θα εκπέμπει στο 100,013 και γυρνώντας τον μεταβλητό, το πηγαίνεις στο 100 ακριβώς..

Εγώ τον έχω βάλει μεταβλητό, αλλά δεν έχω όργανο για να τον πειράξω.. Πάντως είναι ελάχιστη η διαφορα

----------


## pit21

Παιδιά ξεθαβω αυτο το αρχαιο θεμα για μια ερωτηση. Δενμπορω να βρω το BFR96. Με μια προχειρη ματια στα datasheet ειδα οτι ισως μπορω να το αλλάξω με το 2N2219. Τι λέτε?γινεται και αν ναι τι αλλαγές θα πρεπει να κάνω?

Ευχαριστω

----------


## maouna

δεν κανει το 2ν2219

----------


## pit21

Χαιρε συνονοματε κ ευχαριστω για την αμεση απάντηση!
Θα ήθελες να μου πεις που παρεκλεινει το συγκεκριμένο τρανζιστορ ως προς το πρωτοτυπο?
Εχεις κάποιο να προτεινεις?

----------


## kostas30

αμα περασεις απο την περιοχη μου ελα να σου δωσω η ψαξε σε παλια tuner τηλεορασεως η σε παλιους ενισχυτες ιστου

----------


## tzitzikas

Από εδω
http://www.lcdtvrepair.us/transistor...er_UHF_--36445
*Equivalents: * BFG 96, BFP 96, BFQ 73

----------


## moutoulos

Και στο eBay έχει ...

----------


## driverbulba

...και θεσσαλονικη εχουν και Μουτσιούλης και Ιωαννιδης!  :Smile:

----------


## stelios1991

μια ερωτηση..η ολη κατασκευη ποσο θα μου κοστισει?την πλακετα μπορω να την βρω ετοιμη καπου?

----------


## kanenas

Υπάρχει  λίστα με τα υλικά συγκεντρωμένα ?

τα  button αυτά πως τα ζητάς ?  


όλοι οι πυκνωτές pf  ειναι  Ceramic disc capacitors 2.5mm ?

οι αντιστάσεις είναι 0.5 w ?

το Ε σε μια αντίσταση τι σημαίνει  π.χ. 100Ε  22Ε

----------


## moutoulos

Γειά σου Αβραάμ

Είναι Tact(ile) Push Button Switch 6mm
Παράδειγμα, αυτοί (click), σου κάνουν.

Απλά σε ohm είναι 100Ε (100 ohm) ...

Ναι 1/2 W μια χαρά είναι. 1W μπορείς να 
βάλεις, απλά μπαίνουν οριακά (10mm).

----------

kanenas (25-01-13)

----------


## kanenas

bb109  ,  crystal 3.2Mhz  δεν μπόρεσα να τα βρω πουθενά (θεσ/νικη) . τα χάλασε ο βράχος μαζί με τα  δεινόσαυρα . αν κάποιος τα διαθέτη και του περισσεύουν τα θέλω με το αζημίωτο.

----------


## kanenas

τα υλικά βρέθηκαν η κατασκευή έγινε ,εχω το εξής πρόβλημα μου καίει τα 2 τσοκ 1μH , και το c1971 ζεσταίνεται  υπερβολικά (με  ψήκτρα) , και όλα αυτά πριν η τροφοδοσία φτάσει το 1v  (το ρεύμα τερματίζει το όργανο) ο εκπομπος του c1971 είναι γειωμένος ,οι 2 πυκνωτές (470p) στο συλλέκτη μάλλον δεν κάνουν βραχυκύκλωμα . στην βάση οι αντιστάσεις 22 και 100 μετρημένες είναι εντάξει , η δίοδος μετρημένη 0,5 περίπου volt . 
δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να κοιτάξω

----------


## moutoulos

Γειά σου Αβραάμ

Φαντάζομαι το έβαλες σε Dummy Load. Γιατί αν το έβαλες "σκέτο", έχεις 
κάψει το "εξόδου". Και αυτό με την σειρά του, δημιουργεί βραχυκύκλωμα.

----------


## kanenas

εχω τεσσερα c1971 , θα βαλω  αλλο , dummy δεν εχω θα του βαλω κεραια (ισως και να κανω κατι πολυ προχηρο με αντιστασις) ,  μετραω με το πολυμετρο  b c 0.598  και e c 0.489  ειναι ενταξει το c1971

----------


## moutoulos

Αν δεν βάλεις κάτι τέτοιο http://www.ebay.com/itm/320896983611, 
φοβάμαι πως δεν θα κάνεις κάτι ...

----------


## kanenas

πήρα 2 καινούργια c1971 για κεραία έβαλα ένα δίπολο απλό (100Mhz) καλώδιο ένα lmr 400  καμιά 10 μέτρα   άλλαξα τους 2 πυκνωτές (470p) στο συλλέκτη την δίοδο και τις δυο αντιστάσεις στη βάση. δυστυχώς κάνει ξανά τα ίδια πριν φτάσει το 1,5 volt το ρεύμα από το 1 A  τερματίζει το όργανο .
μετά έκανα το εξής έβαλα μια αντίστασή 100 Ω μεταξύ εκπομπου και γης στα 4 volt την έκαψε , μετά έβαλα μια 470 Ω δεν την έκαψε και με αυτή μπόρεσα να δώσω 12 volt   η lcd άναψε δεν δείχνει κανένα χαρακτήρα εχω το 16f84a to εχω προγραμματίσει με το (16f84A_32mhz_2X16_LCD) η οθόνη είναι (ABC016002E69-YLY-R-01  έχει 18 υποδοχές ) η τάση στη βάση του c1971 είναι 1,7 volt  στον συλλέκτη του bfr91 4,3 ενώ στο συλλέκτη bfr96 0,2 . 
πως μπορώ να δω αν η ταλάντωση λειτουργεί ? κάποιο άλλο hex να δοκιμάσω ?

----------


## moutoulos

Καταρχήν τι τροφοδοτικό έχεις?. Θα πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να είναι *12-13,8 VDC* 
σχεδόν* 3A*. Οθόνη με 18 Pins?. Ρίξε μια ματιά στο εδώ θέμα. Να πάρεις με 16 Pin.

Όταν έβαλες την αντίσταση 470 ohm, στην ουσία σταμάτησε να "δουλεύει" το 
2sc1971. Εφόσον έγινε αυτό, είπες οτι μετά είχε κανονικά 12 vdc. Αυτό σε μένα 
μεταφράζεται, αδυναμία τροφοδοτικού. Γιαυτό σου είπα τι τροφοδοτικό έχεις. 

Διάβασε προσεκτικά αυτό το πόστ μου.

----------


## andrewsweet4

lcd 2x16 και εχει 18 υποδοχες? κατι δεν παει καλα νομιζω... οσες εχω δει εχουν 16 υποδοχες, εκ των οποιων οι 2 τελευταιες ειναι για το backlight (αν εχει η οθονη) αποσυνδεσε την και προσπαθησε να το τροφοδοτισεις χωρις οθονη.

----------


## kanenas

εχω ένα της TELE  (0-30 V  6 A) με αυτό τροφοδοτώ ένα φισιτιρι με το οποίο ανάβω κάρβουνα  :Lol:  τραβάει στα 10V 3A  kai στα 14V  τερματίζει το όργανο με το πολυμετρο τραβάει 7Α . στην οθόνη η 17 υποδοχή έχει ένα χαλκοδιαδρομο  που δεν πάει πουθενά και η 18 δεν έχει τίποτα οπότε νομίζω ότι η οθόνη είναι εντάξει. με το c1971  τα εχω πάρει εχω καρατσεκαρι τα πάντα γύρο του και δεν μπορώ να βρω που εχω κάνει λάθος . αύριο θα πάρω δυο καινούργιους pic έναν 84Α  και ενα 628  μήπως αυτός που εχω τα έχει παίξει. το τρανζίστορ αριστερα της φισας bc547 το βαζουμε αν η οθονη ειναι black light

----------


## KOKAR

το πηνίο στην ταλάντωση είναι 8 σπείρες σε τουμπο 3mm με σύρμα 0,5mm ?

----------


## KOKAR

> τα υλικά βρέθηκαν η κατασκευή έγινε ,*εχω το εξής πρόβλημα μου καίει τα 2 τσοκ 1μH* , και το c1971 ζεσταίνεται  υπερβολικά (με  ψήκτρα) , και όλα αυτά πριν η τροφοδοσία φτάσει το 1v  (το ρεύμα τερματίζει το όργανο) ο εκπομπος του c1971 είναι γειωμένος ,οι 2 πυκνωτές (470p) στο συλλέκτη μάλλον δεν κάνουν βραχυκύκλωμα . στην βάση οι αντιστάσεις 22 και 100 μετρημένες είναι εντάξει , η δίοδος μετρημένη 0,5 περίπου volt . 
> δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να κοιτάξω 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 41830



Αβρααμ λογικό είναι να σου κεει το chock του 1μΗ γιατί αυτο που εχεις βάλει είναι μικρο.
μην ξεχνάς οτι μεσα απο τα chock του 1μΗ περνά ολο το ρεύμα απο το τελικο τρανζίστορ και αυτο ειναι μερικά Αμπερ !

----------


## kanenas

ναι , το πηνίο είναι 8 σπείρες 0.5 χαλκός τυλιγμένο σε 3mm αρίδα .
για τα 2 τσοκ  να  πάρω ίδια αυτεπαγωγή για μεγαλύτερο ρεύμα  ? (δηλαδή κατασκευασμένο με ποιο χοντρό σύρμα ? )

----------


## KOKAR

σωστά !  :Smile:

----------


## kanenas

υπάρχει κανένα καλό calculator για πηνία ?

----------


## maouna

δεν πιστευω οτι ειναι το συγκεκριμενο τσοκ.καποιο κατασκευαστικο λαθος εκει στη συναρμολογηση θα ελεγα.

----------


## KOKAR

υπάρχουν και έτοιμα αλλά αν προτιμάς να ψαχτεις μόνος σου πάρε

http://www.changpuak.ch/electronics/calc_21.php

----------


## KOKAR

> δεν πιστευω οτι ειναι το συγκεκριμενο τσοκ.καποιο κατασκευαστικο λαθος εκει στη συναρμολογηση θα ελεγα.



θέλεις να μου πεις οτι αυτό το πηνιακι μπορεί να διαχειριστεί ρεύματα τις τάξεως τψν 2 με 3 Α ?

----------


## maouna

δεν θα ειναι 2 κ 3 τα αμπερ αλλα περιπου 0.9 μέγιστο.και δεν θα είναι συνεχόμενα.

----------


## TSAKALI

Αβρααμ, βγαλε απο πανω το 1971, βγαλε επισης το pic και το 5511, και ξεκινα απο την αρχη, να δεις αν ταλαντωνει , 
μετα κανε το βραχυκυκλωμα που σου δειχνω στη φωτο , για να δεις αν δουλευει και το bfr96, αν δεν εχεις αναλυτη
φασματος , πρεπει οπωσδηποτε να βρεις ενα ραδιακι κινεζικο για να ακουσεις εκτος μπαντας ,πιο χαμηλα , γιατι τωρα δεν εχεις
το 5511 να σου δεινει ταση στη βαρικαπ ωστε να ανεβει η συχνοτητα, αλλιως για να το ακουσεις πρεπει να πειραξεις τα πηνια,
ολα αυτα στα γραφω χωρις να ξερω τι εχεις κανει,μπορει να βγαινει και οριακα εντος , αλλα εσυ αν δεν το ακουσεις θα νομιζεις
οτι δεν δουλευει η ταλαντωση.
Αφου βεβαιωθεις οτι δουλευει μεχρι εκει , βαζεις επανω το πλλ και τον πικ, να δεις αν λειτουργει το πλλ αν κλειδωνει κτλ.
το βραχυκυκλωμα βγαλτο . 
Αφου δουλεψουν ολα αυτα μετα βαζεις επανω το 1971, με ΦΟΡΤΙΟ, εισαι σιγουρος οτι η κεραια ειναι οκ?
Εγω παρολα αυτα πιστευω οτι εχεις βραχυκυκλωμα , το τσοκακι, αν και μικρο ,δεν θαπρεπε να το καιει.


υ.γ το βραχυκυκλωμα ειναι πανω αριστερα στη φωτο, ενωνει την 10κ με την γη.

----------


## TSAKALI

εκεινοι οι πυκνωτες 2χ470 ,διπλα στο 1971 , δεν μου αρεσουν , αν ειναι βραχυκυκλωμενος εστω ο ενας απο τους 2 ,τοτε παει 
ταση στην κεραια (εξοδο).
..τελος παντων ψαξε για βραχυκυκλωμα

----------


## KOKAR

> δεν θα ειναι 2 κ 3 τα αμπερ αλλα περιπου 0.9 μέγιστο.και δεν θα είναι συνεχόμενα.



είσαι σίγουρος οτι θα τραβάει 0,9Α στα 13,8ν και θα δίνει έξοδο RF 8w ?

----------


## KOKAR

> Αν κατάλαβα καλά το συγκεκριμένο δουλεύει και με τους δυο PIC
> 16F84(A) & 16F628A. Απλά θέλουν διαφορετικό hex, σωστά ή κάνω 
> κάτι λάθος?
> 
> Επίσης υπάρχει το hex, για LCD 1x16 ή 2x16. Εννοεί ανάλογα την 
> οθόνη που θα βάλεις 1x16 ή 2x16 ?.



κάποιος που να το εχει κατασκευασει και να λειτουργεί 100% θα μπορούσε να μου πει πιο ΗΕΧ
έβαλε για τον *16F84A* με *LCD 2χ16* ?

----------


## maouna

> είσαι σίγουρος οτι θα τραβάει 0,9Α στα 13,8ν και θα δίνει έξοδο RF 8w ?



Ναι ειπαμε.
Ας μας πει και κάποιος αλλος που το εχει φτιαξει και εχει ορεξη να μετρησει.εγω δεν το εχω μετρησει το δικο μου.

----------


## KOKAR

το TSA5511 δεν το έχει ο φανος, γνωρίζει κανένας που θα το βρω στην Αθήνα - Πειραιά ?

----------


## kanenas

αν οι πυκνωτές (2χ470p) έχει κάποιος τους βραχυκύκλωμα όταν τους ελέγχω , το πολυμετρο δεν θα έπρεπε να βουίζει  ? .

----------


## SRF

> θέλεις να μου πεις οτι αυτό το πηνιακι μπορεί να διαχειριστεί ρεύματα τις τάξεως τψν 2 με 3 Α ?




Ποτέ στο πρωτότυπο δεν ήταν ένα τσοκάκι εκεί και μάλιστα τα μικρά του εδώ εμπορίου που ούτε για 500mA δεν είναι ικανά σχεδόν!!! 
Στο πρωτότυπο σχέδιο του ενισχυτή ισχύος, αυτό που αντέγραψε ο Ολλανδός (και όχι μόνο πιά) και το ενσωμάτωσε στο κύκλωμα που λέτε, το τσοκ ήταν φτιαχτό και υπήρχε και ένα ακόμη σε σειρα του, το πρώτο εξ' αυτών, που ήταν ένα VK200! 

 

Επίσης το λάθος του φίλου... είναι ότι πήρε μιά πλακέτα που έχει φτιαχτεί σχεδιαστικά με πρόσθεση πόλωσης για χρήση MOSFET RD06HVF αντί του 2SC1971 NPN Transistor! Αυτό όπως είναι φυσικό βάζει σε λειτουργία το τρανζίστορ σε άλλη τάξη από την Γ' που έπρεπε να είναι βάση του ΑΡΧΙΚΟΥ σχεδιαστή... πριν από ~11 έτη!!! Με την εμφάνιση των MOSFET RDxx απαιτήθηκε πόλωση στο Gate πλεον... και προτάθηκε από τον ΑΡΧΙΚΟ κατασκευαστή σε 'Ολλανδό' ο τρόπος που θα γινόταν... και κατέληξε στην πλακέτα που έχετε φτιάξει τώρα... και αντί MOSFET RDxx εξακολουθείτε να βάζετε το 1971!!!  χωρις να αφαιρέσετε σε αυτήν την περίπτωση όμως την αντίσταση θετικής τροφοδοσίας στην βάση του!!! Και πιθανολογώ ότι έχει βάλει και λάθος ένα υλικό εκεί!!! Και φυσικά... ΤΟ ΨΗΝΕΤΕ!!! 
Καλή τύχη...  :Biggrin:

----------


## leosedf

Διακόπτω αλλά θέλω να ρωτήσω κάτι με σχετικό με την οθόνη του. Έχει κανείς ιδέα πως θα χωρέσει οθόνη 2χ16 σε κουτί 1U?
Έχω ένα καινούριο και θέλω να το χρησιμοποιήσω αλλά οι οθόνες που έχω έχουν την πλακέτα να προεξέχει πάνω κάτω και δε χωράει για λίγο.
Καμιά ιδέα?

----------


## SRF

> Διακόπτω αλλά θέλω να ρωτήσω κάτι με σχετικό με την οθόνη του. Έχει κανείς ιδέα πως θα χωρέσει οθόνη 2χ16 σε κουτί 1U?
> Έχω ένα καινούριο και θέλω να το χρησιμοποιήσω αλλά οι οθόνες που έχω έχουν την πλακέτα να προεξέχει πάνω κάτω και δε χωράει για λίγο.
> Καμιά ιδέα?



Στέλνεις ένα ΠΜ στον θείο...  :Wink:  

και σου έρχεται αυτή 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 41947
στο σπίτι αν προτιμάς!!!

----------


## KOKAR

εγώ κάτι LCD που έχω ( τα είχα βγάλει απο παλιούς server ) και ειναι 2x16 έχουν ύψος 3,5cm
θέλεις να σου στείλω κανένα ?

----------


## leosedf

Ποιον θείο Γιώργο? Είναι γεμάτο εδώ!  :Tongue2: 
Ένας ένας παιδιά, προς το παρών έχω 1.78 ευρώ συνολική περιουσία οπότε λίγο υπομονή.

----------


## SRF

> Ποιον θείο Γιώργο? Είναι γεμάτο εδώ! 
> Ένας ένας παιδιά, προς το παρών *έχω 1.78 ευρώ συνολική περιουσία* οπότε λίγο υπομονή.



Χμ... είσαι πλούσιος!!! Άντε στην κάνει δώρο ο "θείος" ... 
Στείλε ΠΜ που να στην στείλω! 
Και θά'ναι και φρεσκαδούρα... όχι από Σέρβερ... με σκόνες κλπ... (ακούς ΚΟΚΑΡ? )

----------


## KOKAR

> Ποιον θείο Γιώργο? Είναι γεμάτο εδώ! 
> Ένας ένας παιδιά, προς το παρών έχω 1.78 ευρώ συνολική περιουσία οπότε λίγο υπομονή.



και ποιος μίλησε για αγοραπωλησία βρε ?
αν σου κανει στην στέλνω 

υ.γ
from Google 1U = 4,44cm

----------


## leosedf

Ε όχι ΟΚ. Όταν μπορέσω να την πάρω θα ενημερώσω τώρα μη σας χώνω. Έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν το φτιάχνω τώρα απλά έψαχνα τρόπο να βάλω την οθόνη μιας και είχα το κουτί. Έχει και μεταφορικά.
Μόλις ξεκινήσω θα στείλω ΠΜ.
Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ.

----------


## KOKAR

> το TSA5511 δεν το έχει ο φανος, γνωρίζει κανένας που θα το βρω στην Αθήνα - Πειραιά ?



απλά μια υπενθύμιση....  :Crying:

----------


## SRF

> απλά μια υπενθύμιση....



TSA5511 OR *TSA5512*!!!!

----------


## KOKAR

> TSA5511 OR *TSA5512*!!!!



Γιώργο το έχει ο Φανος το TSA5512 ?

----------


## SRF

> Γιώργο το έχει ο Φανος το TSA5512 ?



Κώστα δεν το γνωρίζω. Αλλά μην ψάχνεις μόνο για το 5511... αφού και το 5512 ταιριάζει απόλυτα σε αυτήν την εφαρμογή!!! 
Είμαι σίγουρος ότι υπάρχουν χιλιάδες κόμμάτια στο εμπόριο ακόμα, ειδικά του δεύτερου! 
Τώρα αν θες ένα και δεν βρίσκεις πουθενά... τότε πες μου να δω αν μου έχουν μείνει τίποτα από προ δεκαετίας!!!

----------

KOKAR (07-03-13)

----------


## maouna

Γιώργο στο αρχικο σχεδιο που ποσταρες το εχω φτιαξει και εγω ομως δεν ειναι broadband και οι σταθεροι πυκνωτες εχουν αντικατασταθει με μεταβλητους αλλιως αλλα ειχες στο ενα ακρο της μπαντας και στο αλλο ουτε τα μισα... το ιδιο προβλημα αναφερουν και στα ξενα site. αυτο το δικτυωμα δεν ήξερα οτι προοριζόταν για πολωση του πιθανου μόσφετ απλα πιστευα οτι κανει το 2sc1971 να πλησιάζει την τάξη Β αλλα παραμένοντας σε C. θα κοιτάξω ρευματα και ποσο ζεστενεται οποτε βρω χρονο.

----------


## SRF

> Γιώργο στο αρχικο σχεδιο που ποσταρες το εχω φτιαξει και εγω ομως δεν ειναι broadband και οι σταθεροι πυκνωτες εχουν αντικατασταθει με μεταβλητους αλλιως αλλα ειχες στο ενα ακρο της μπαντας και στο αλλο ουτε τα μισα... το ιδιο προβλημα αναφερουν και στα ξενα site. αυτο το δικτυωμα δεν ήξερα οτι προοριζόταν για πολωση του πιθανου μόσφετ απλα πιστευα οτι κανει το 2sc1971 να πλησιάζει την τάξη Β αλλα παραμένοντας σε C. θα κοιτάξω ρευματα και ποσο ζεστενεται οποτε βρω χρονο.



Το αρχικό σχέδιο ήταν απόλυτα broadband... απλά πολλοί έκαναν κάποια λάθοι... 
Άλλωστε αυτό που ενσωμάτωσε ο ολλανδός ΔΕΝ είχε καμμιά διαφορά από το αρχικό... απλά του έβαλε τα κυκλώματα εμπρός και μετά τα φίλτρα με σπειροειδή γραμμή! Κρίσιμο ήταν πάντα η πλακέτα... και η κατασκευή της σε γειώσεις πάνω κάτω!!!

----------


## KOKAR

> Γιώργο στο αρχικο σχεδιο που ποσταρες το εχω φτιαξει και εγω ομως δεν ειναι broadband και οι σταθεροι πυκνωτες εχουν αντικατασταθει με μεταβλητους αλλιως αλλα ειχες στο ενα ακρο της μπαντας και στο αλλο ουτε τα μισα... το ιδιο προβλημα αναφερουν και στα ξενα site. αυτο το δικτυωμα δεν ήξερα οτι προοριζόταν για πολωση του πιθανου μόσφετ απλα πιστευα οτι κανει το 2sc1971 να πλησιάζει την τάξη Β αλλα παραμένοντας σε C. θα κοιτάξω ρευματα και ποσο ζεστενεται οποτε βρω χρονο.



Φιλε Πανο η υπόθεση broadband οταν πρόκειται για ιδιοκατσκευη ειναι μια πονεμένη υπόθεση !
στο παρακάτω φίλτρο φαίνονται οι τιμες των εξαρτημάτων , ακόμα και αν υποθέσουμε οτι ο αρχικός σχεδιαστής ειχε 
κάνει τον υπολογισμό για το φίλτρο εξόδου οι τιμές όμως των πυκνωτών είναι τελείως σχετικές και δεν έχουν 
σχέση με την τιμή που αναγράφουν πάνω τους, εγω μέτρησα 15 κομμάτια απο την κάθε τιμή και δεν ειχε κανένα την τιμή που αναγραφόταν
αυτό όμως συνεπάγεται στο οτι το φίλτρο "κάθετε" στο περίπου!




κατα την ταπεινή μου άποψη στην θεση των πυκνωτών πρέπει να μπούνε μεταβλητοί πυκνωτές και το φίλτρο να 
ρυθμιστή με τα κατάλληλα όργανα γιατί όπως και να το κάνουμε RF και "ρύθμιση" με πολυμετρο δεν πάνε μαζί....

----------


## maouna

κώστα αυτό το σχεδιο του rdvv no tune ειναι εντάξει δεν εχει προβλημα.τα watt ειναι τα ίδια σε όλη τη μπαντα. σε μενα τουλαχιστον. στο προηγουμενο σχεδιο του γιώργου που ειναι μόνο ενας ενισχυτης broadband,πρεπει να υπαρχει καποιο σχεδιαστικο λαθος εκει στο φιλτρο εξοδου γιατι δεν παιζει broadband.σε μενα θυμαμαι στους 88 εβγαζε 6-7 βαττ και στους 108 εβγαζε 2. και που άλλαξα τους πυκνωτες με μεταβλητους ειτε πηγαινα στους 88 ειτε στους 108 επρεπε καθε φορα να ρυθμιζω τους πυκνωτες προσπαθησα ετσι χωρις να εχω οργανα να τα βαλω σε ενα σημειο ωστε να εχει πανω κατω την ιδια συμπεριφορα σε ολη τη μπαντα αλλα ματαια,γιαυτο και πιστευω οτι οφειλεται σε σχεδιαστικο λαθος καπου ειτε αυτου που εφτιαξε το κυκλωμα ειτε αυτου που εφτιαξε το τυπωμενο. Για ΤSA5511 TSA5512 παρε κανα τηλεφωνο στους μαρκίδη,βενιέρη,ακτινιο,φανο να δεις αν το χουν και  να δεις και τιμες.

----------


## KOKAR

> *κώστα αυτό το σχεδιο του rdvv no tune ειναι εντάξει δεν εχει προβλημα*.τα watt ειναι τα ίδια σε όλη τη μπαντα. σε μενα τουλαχιστον. στο προηγουμενο σχεδιο του γιώργου που ειναι μόνο ενας ενισχυτης broadband,πρεπει να υπαρχει καποιο σχεδιαστικο λαθος εκει στο φιλτρο εξοδου γιατι δεν παιζει broadband.σε μενα θυμαμαι στους 88 εβγαζε 6-7 βαττ και στους 108 εβγαζε 2. και που άλλαξα τους πυκνωτες με μεταβλητους ειτε πηγαινα στους 88 ειτε στους 108 *επρεπε καθε φορα να ρυθμιζω τους πυκνωτες* προσπαθησα ετσι χωρις να εχω οργανα να τα βαλω σε ενα σημειο ωστε να εχει πανω κατω την ιδια συμπεριφορα σε ολη τη μπαντα αλλα ματαια,γιαυτο και πιστευω οτι οφειλεται σε σχεδιαστικο λαθος καπου ειτε αυτου που εφτιαξε το κυκλωμα ειτε αυτου που εφτιαξε το τυπωμενο. Για ΤSA5511 TSA5512 παρε κανα τηλεφωνο στους μαρκίδη,βενιέρη,ακτινιο,φανο να δεις αν το χουν και  να δεις και τιμες.



μα εγω δεν ειπα οτι εχει πρόβλημα αλλα το να βρεις πυκνωτές στην ονομαστική τιμη του σχεδίου ειναι ενα θέμα
και ξέρεις οτι σε αυτές τις συχνότητες ακομα και μερικά pF ειναι ικανά να συντονίσουν αλλού για αλλού !
οσο για αυτο που λες για τους μεταβλητούς οτι έπρεπε να συντονίζεις ξανά ανάλογα με την συχνότητα που εχεις επιλέξει.......ετσι θα επρεπε να είναι

----------


## KOKAR

> Κώστα δεν το γνωρίζω. Αλλά μην ψάχνεις μόνο για το 5511... αφού και το 5512 ταιριάζει απόλυτα σε αυτήν την εφαρμογή!!! 
> Είμαι σίγουρος ότι υπάρχουν χιλιάδες κόμμάτια στο εμπόριο ακόμα, ειδικά του δεύτερου! 
> Τώρα αν θες ένα και δεν βρίσκεις πουθενά... τότε πες μου να δω αν μου έχουν μείνει τίποτα από προ δεκαετίας!!!



Γιώργο καταρχήν σε ευχαριστώ για την κίνηση σου, 
εγώ θα ψάξω μπας και το βρω αλλά στην περίπτωση που οι προσπάθειες μου θα πέσουν στο κενό τοτε θα δεχτώ την προσφορά σου αλλά επί πληρωμή !

----------


## perithess

Καλημέρα. 
Σύμφωνα με τα βιβλία της Eca το Tsa5511 είναι αντίστοιχο με το sda3202-2,3 και με το U6202. Την αντιστοίχιση αυτη την έχω ξανακούσει αλλαθέλω να ρωτήσω κατά πόσο θα λειτουργήσει σε αυτήν την κατασκευή. Επίσης εδώ  http://www.ebay.com/itm/ORIGINAL-PHI...-/170596701911 λέει ότι είναι αντλιστοιχο και με μερικά άλλα ολοκληρωμένα περιμένω την γνώμη σας. Ο μουτσιούλης στην θεσσαλονίκη είχε 3€ το 5511 και ο Ιωαννίδης 2€.

----------


## KOKAR

> κώστα αυτό το σχεδιο του rdvv no tune ειναι εντάξει δεν εχει προβλημα.τα watt ειναι τα ίδια σε όλη τη μπαντα. σε μενα τουλαχιστον. στο προηγουμενο σχεδιο του γιώργου που ειναι μόνο ενας ενισχυτης broadband,πρεπει να υπαρχει καποιο σχεδιαστικο λαθος εκει στο φιλτρο εξοδου γιατι δεν παιζει broadband.σε μενα θυμαμαι στους 88 εβγαζε 6-7 βαττ και στους 108 εβγαζε 2. και που άλλαξα τους πυκνωτες με μεταβλητους ειτε πηγαινα στους 88 ειτε στους 108 επρεπε καθε φορα να ρυθμιζω τους πυκνωτες προσπαθησα ετσι χωρις να εχω οργανα να τα βαλω σε ενα σημειο ωστε να εχει πανω κατω την ιδια συμπεριφορα σε ολη τη μπαντα αλλα ματαια,γιαυτο και πιστευω οτι οφειλεται σε σχεδιαστικο λαθος καπου ειτε αυτου που εφτιαξε το κυκλωμα ειτε αυτου που εφτιαξε το τυπωμενο. Για ΤSA5511 TSA5512 παρε κανα τηλεφωνο στους μαρκίδη,βενιέρη,ακτινιο,φανο να δεις αν το χουν και  να δεις και τιμες.




*Ακτινιο*      δεν έχει
*Μαρκιδης*   δεν έχει
*Φανος*       δεν έχει
*Radel*        δεν έχει
*Βεσκας*     δεν εχει
*Βενιερης*   δεν απαντά !

 :Cursing:

----------


## leosedf

Ρώτα και στον www.radio741.gr είχε πριν ένα δυο χρόνια. Ίσως να του μείναν. Αλλιώς μόνο από έξω Κώστα. Θα ψάξω μπας και έχω κανένα μέσα.

----------


## KOKAR

> Ρώτα και στον www.radio741.gr είχε πριν ένα δυο χρόνια. Ίσως να του μείναν. Αλλιώς μόνο από έξω Κώστα. Θα ψάξω μπας και έχω κανένα μέσα.



Κώστα φοβάμαι οτι στο ebay κυκλοφορούν πολλές μαϊμούδες......
έκανα ενα ψάξιμο και μόνο απο τις φώτο που υπάρχουν πιστεύω οτι βρωμάει το πράγμα

----------


## perithess

> Ρώτα και στον www.radio741.gr είχε πριν ένα δυο χρόνια. Ίσως να του μείναν. Αλλιώς μόνο από έξω Κώστα. Θα ψάξω μπας και έχω κανένα μέσα.



Πριν ποστάρω πήρα τηλ να τον ρωτήσω και δεν έχει.  :Smile:

----------


## leosedf

> Πριν ποστάρω πήρα τηλ να τον ρωτήσω και δεν έχει.



Γκαντεμόσκονη...
Φαίνεται ότι μάλλον πρέπει να προχωρήσουμε σε πιο εξελιγμένα ολοκληρωμένα. Σε λίγο καιρό δεν θα παίζουν καθόλου στην αγορά αυτά.
Μια καλή ιδέα είναι τα LMX της national.

----------


## KOKAR

Γιώργο *SRF*, άρχιζε να ψάχνεις τα συρτάρια σου με τα παλιά..... κατά πως φαίνεται θα σε χρειαστώ και μάλιστα σύντομα !

----------


## SRF

> Γιώργο *SRF*, άρχιζε να ψάχνεις τα συρτάρια σου με τα παλιά..... κατά πως φαίνεται θα σε χρειαστώ και μάλιστα σύντομα !



Ολοκαίνουργια... μόλις ~8 ετών...  :Biggrin: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 41975 

Διαλέγεις και στο στέλνω... με τον συγκεκριμένο φάκελλο  :Wink: 

Πρέπει να έχω και άλλα... θαμμένα κάπου!!!

----------


## KOKAR

> Ολοκαίνουργια... μόλις ~8 ετών... 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 41975 
> 
> Διαλέγεις και στο στέλνω... με τον συγκεκριμένο φάκελλο 
> 
> Πρέπει να έχω και άλλα... θαμμένα κάπου!!!



το TSA5511 είναι μια χαρά,
πες μου που και θα έρθω , αν έχεις και χρόνο κερνάω και καφέ

----------


## SRF

> το TSA5511 είναι μια χαρά,
> πες μου που και θα έρθω , αν έχεις και χρόνο κερνάω και καφέ



Δύσκολο... να με βρεις εντός για τις επόμενες ημέρες...  :Sad: 
Ή το δίνω απόψε το βράδυ σε άτομο (κουμπάρος) που θα είναι αύριο, πρωί + μεσημέρη, στην εταιρεία του στους Αμπελόκηπους... και το παίρνεις από εκεί... ή κανονίζω και στο στέλνω Δευτέρα με ταχυδρομείο αν δώσεις διεύθυνση με ΠΜ. Διαλέγεις ελεύθερα...  :Wink:

----------


## 744

> Γκαντεμόσκονη...
> Φαίνεται ότι μάλλον πρέπει να προχωρήσουμε σε πιο εξελιγμένα ολοκληρωμένα. Σε λίγο καιρό δεν θα παίζουν καθόλου στην αγορά αυτά.
> Μια καλή ιδέα είναι τα LMX της national.



Για αυτό πρότεινα το TRF3750 http://gr.mouser.com/_/?Keyword=trf3750&FS=True

Τα LMX ίσως είναι πιο δύσκολα στο κόλλημα.

----------


## leosedf

> Για αυτό πρότεινα το TRF3750 http://gr.mouser.com/_/?Keyword=trf3750&FS=True
> 
> Τα LMX ίσως είναι πιο δύσκολα στο κόλλημα.



SOIC είναι και αυτά και καλύπτουν μεγάλο εύρος.

----------


## kanenas

> Αβρααμ, βγαλε απο πανω το 1971, βγαλε επισης το pic και το 5511, και ξεκινα απο την αρχη, να δεις αν ταλαντωνει , 
> μετα κανε το βραχυκυκλωμα που σου δειχνω στη φωτο , για να δεις αν δουλευει και το bfr96, αν δεν εχεις αναλυτη
> φασματος , πρεπει οπωσδηποτε να βρεις ενα ραδιακι κινεζικο για να ακουσεις εκτος μπαντας ,πιο χαμηλα , γιατι τωρα δεν εχεις
> το 5511 να σου δεινει ταση στη βαρικαπ ωστε να ανεβει η συχνοτητα, αλλιως για να το ακουσεις πρεπει να πειραξεις τα πηνια,
> ολα αυτα στα γραφω χωρις να ξερω τι εχεις κανει,μπορει να βγαινει και οριακα εντος , αλλα εσυ αν δεν το ακουσεις θα νομιζεις
> οτι δεν δουλευει η ταλαντωση.
> Αφου βεβαιωθεις οτι δουλευει μεχρι εκει , βαζεις επανω το πλλ και τον πικ, να δεις αν λειτουργει το πλλ αν κλειδωνει κτλ.
> το βραχυκυκλωμα βγαλτο . 
> Αφου δουλεψουν ολα αυτα μετα βαζεις επανω το 1971, με ΦΟΡΤΙΟ, εισαι σιγουρος οτι η κεραια ειναι οκ?Συνημμένο Αρχείο 41936
> ...



ραδιοφωνακι που να βγαίνει εκτός μπάντας δεν εχω , εχω ενα ραδιοενισχυτή poineer όταν του βγάλω την κεραία ''τυφλώνετε'' και δεν μπορεί να βρει τίποτα . να προσπαθήσω με αυτόν αλλάζοντας πηνία  ? αν ναι εχω επάνω 8 σπείρες  για να ''ανέβω'' να βγάλω η να βάλω σπείρες

----------


## TSAKALI

Βγαλε σπειρες για να ανεβεις.
Στην αρχη οταν το ψιλομονταρισα, χωρις πικ ,1971, και πλλ, δεν εβγαινε πουθενα, δεν ειχα ταλαντωση, ειδα οτι παει ταση στον ταλαντωτη,
αλλαζοντας το φετ (bf245) με ενα j310 , δουλεψε ο ταλαντωτης, μετα βαζοντας διαφορα τρανζιστορ στην εξοδο, προχειρα,δουλευε και ο ενισχυτης.
Με 8 σπειρες , αλλα σε 4 χιλιοστα διαμετρο εμενα βγηκε στους 64 Mhz.
Μηπως καποιος ξερει να μας πει τι κανει το δικτυωμα της αντιστασης 100ωμ σε σειρα με το διοδακι 1ν4148 ? οπου αναμεσα τους παει ταση απο
το κλειδωμα του πλλ ?, κατι σαν ασφαλεια μοιαζει , αλλα σε τι δεν καταλαβα.Δεν νομιζω να ειναι πολωση αυτο, γιατι μετα εχει στη βαση του
1971 μια 22ωμ.

----------


## moutoulos

Βάλε 10 σπείρες, και J310. Το J310 μπαίνει αντίθετα απ΄οτι έχω στην πλακέτα το BF245.

----------


## TSAKALI

γιατι αυτο? , με διπλασιασμο δουλευει?

----------


## KOKAR

εγώ έχω βάλει στην θέση του BF245 το 2N5486 http://www.onsemi.com/pub_link/Collateral/2N5486-D.PDF

----------


## kanenas

ο τυπος αυτος       ισχύει για τον ταλαντωτή ?

----------


## SRF

> το TSA5511 είναι μια χαρά,
> πες μου που και θα έρθω , αν έχεις και χρόνο κερνάω και καφέ



Ενημερώθηκα προ ολίγου ότι είναι ήδη καθ'οδόν προς Ηλιούπολη!!!  :Wink:

----------


## KOKAR

> Ενημερώθηκα προ ολίγου ότι είναι ήδη καθ'οδόν προς Ηλιούπολη!!!



α) Γιώργο σε ευχαριστώ
β) ελπίζω να εχει όλα τα στοιχεία που σου είπα  :Cool: 
γ) πιστεύω το Ηλιούπολη να είναι λάθος εκ παραδρομής γιατί εγώ είμαι Αργυρούπολη  :Lol: 
δ) εκτός των άλλων σου χρωστάω και ενα καφέ

----------


## SRF

> α) Γιώργο σε ευχαριστώ
> β) ελπίζω να εχει όλα τα στοιχεία που σου είπα 
> γ) πιστεύω το *Ηλιούπολη* να είναι λάθος εκ παραδρομής γιατί εγώ είμαι *Αργυρούπολη* 
> δ) εκτός των άλλων σου χρωστάω και ενα καφέ



Ναι...αλλά δεν θα περάσει όπως έρχεται... πρώτα και από την Ηλιούπολη???  :Biggrin:

----------


## perithess

Το αρχείο hex που δίνουν στο πρώτο λινκ δουλεύει η όχι και επίσης αν το προγραμματίσω έχει προστασία και θα μου κλειδώσει τον πικ (είται τον 16f84 η τον 16f62 :Cool:  και δεν θα μπορώ να τον σβήσω και να τον ξαναγράψω? Έχετε να προτείνεται κάποιο hex που να λειτουργεί?
Επίσης σήμερα πήγα στον Ιωαννίδη και τελικά δεν έχει ετοιμοπαράδοτο το tsa5511 αλλά το sda3202-3, θα δουλέψει με αυτό και με τα άλλα αντίστοιχα που υπάρχουν στο ποστ #98  ?
Ευχαριστώ και περιμένω απάντηση από τους ειδήμονες του φόρουμ

----------


## 744

Περικλή, είχα κρατήσει δύο TSA5511 στον Μουτσιούλη. Θέλεις να τους πω ότι θα τα πάρεις?

----------


## KOKAR

σήμερα τελείωσα το μοντάρισμα και χωρίς να εχω συνδέσει το 2SC1971 δοκίμασα εαν κλειδώνει....
θέλω να πω οτι varicap BB109 δεν βρήκα αλλα έβαλα τις ΒΒ153 που είναι πολυ κοντά 
μια ακόμα αλλαγή που έκανα είναι το FET της ταλάντωσης που αντι του BF245 έβαλα το 2Ν5486
αυτο που παρατήρησα είναι οτι όταν σεταρω την συχνότητα δεν μου κλειδώνει άλλα εαν ακουμπήσω με ένα μεταλλικό
κατσαβίδι τον πυκνωτή 68pf που ειναι στο Gate του FET τοτε κλειδώνει , μάλιστα μέτρησα την συχνότητα και 
με συχνομετρο ( Hameg HM8021-2) και εινα όντως η συχνότητα που εχω επιλέξει.....

το θέμα ειναι προς διερεύνηση....

----------


## savnik

> σήμερα τελείωσα το μοντάρισμα και χωρίς να εχω συνδέσει το 2SC1971 δοκίμασα εαν κλειδώνει....
> θέλω να πω οτι varicap BB109 δεν βρήκα αλλα έβαλα τις ΒΒ153 που είναι πολυ κοντά 
> μια ακόμα αλλαγή που έκανα είναι το FET της ταλάντωσης που αντι του BF245 έβαλα το 2Ν5486
> αυτο που παρατήρησα είναι οτι όταν σεταρω την συχνότητα δεν μου κλειδώνει άλλα εαν ακουμπήσω με ένα μεταλλικό
> κατσαβίδι τον *πυκνωτή 68pf που ειναι στο Gate του FET* τοτε κλειδώνει , μάλιστα μέτρησα την συχνότητα και 
> με συχνομετρο ( Hameg HM8021-2) και εινα όντως η συχνότητα που εχω επιλέξει.....
> 
> το θέμα ειναι προς διερεύνηση....



Βάλε πιο μεγάλο ή βραχυκύκλωσε τον.

----------


## KOKAR

Νικο θα το κάνω, 
Τώρα παρατήρηση Νο2
ακόμα και το χερι μου να πλησιάσω κλειδώνει κανονικά....

----------


## perithess

Καλημέρα 
Ποιο hex έχεις βάλει και δουλεύει και με ποιο Pic τον 84 η τον 628? Επίσης είναι η έκδοση με τον εξωτερικό κρύσταλλο η με το εσωτερικό ρολόι του Pic.
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## KOKAR

το ΗΕΧ είναι από το "μαμα" site --> http://www.viproje.com/RDVV-NoTune-2...atorler-1.html
o PIC είναι ο F84 και έχω εξωτερικό Κρύσταλλο 4MHz

αργότερα θα ανεβάσω και φώτο

υ.γ
η οθόνη που εχω ειναι 2χ16 και φυσικά εχω βάλει το ανάλογο ΗΕΧ

----------

perithess (16-03-13)

----------


## KOKAR

> Βάλε πιο μεγάλο ή βραχυκύκλωσε τον.



Νικο να βραχυκυκλώσω τον πυκνωτή ? αυτό που λες δεν μου "κάθετε" ....

----------


## savnik

> Νικο να βραχυκυκλώσω τον πυκνωτή ? αυτό που λες δεν μου "κάθετε" ....



Ναί, χωρίς φόβο.
Δες και εδώ http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...highlight=rdvv το 20 και το 21

----------


## 744

Θα έλεγα πρώτα μεγάλωσέ τον. Π.χ. 120pF για αρχή. Ο Νίκος έχει δίκιο αφού έχεις FET και όχι διπολικό τρανζίστορ. Πάντως θα ένιωθα καλύτερα ΜΕ τον πυκνωτή.

----------


## SRF

Βάλτε 1nF εκεί!!! Στην ουσία αυτός ο πυκνωτής ΔΕΝ πρέπει να επεμβαίνει καθόλου στο σύστημα της ΥΣ, αλλά να απομονώνει μόνο! Με τα 68p είναι μέρος του τελικά δημιουργούμενου συντονιστικού δικτυώματος... και αυτό ΔΕΝ το θέλουμε!!!

----------


## KOKAR

> Βάλτε 1nF εκεί!!! Στην ουσία αυτός ο πυκνωτής ΔΕΝ πρέπει να επεμβαίνει καθόλου στο σύστημα της ΥΣ, αλλά να απομονώνει μόνο! Με τα 68p είναι μέρος του τελικά δημιουργούμενου συντονιστικού δικτυώματος... και αυτό ΔΕΝ το θέλουμε!!!



έκανα την αλλαγή και το πρόβλημα δεν λύθηκε, μάλιστα *νόμισα* έγινε λίγο διαφορετικό!
στην αρχή τις δοκιμές τις έκανα στα 100MHZ , όταν όμως κατέβηκα κάτω απο τα 93MHz τότε το 
PLL κλείδωνε χωρίς να του βάλω "δάχτυλο" !  :Lol: 
αρα το πρόβλημα που εχω το εντοπίζω στο πηνίο που εχω φτιάξει....
παρατηρησα οτι το 7805 ζεσταινετε αρκετα και το πιο πιθανό είναι να φταιει
το ρεύμα που τραβάει το backlight του LCD

οι δοκιμές συνεχίζονται !

----------


## KOKAR

απομόνωσα τον φωτισμό του LCD και τώρα το 7805 είναι απλά χλιαρό
ο φωτισμός από το γ@μω LCD τράβαγε 280mA !

τώρα είναι ώρα να αρχίσω την μηχανολογική τροποποίηση του κουτιού που θα φιλοξενήσει το PLL
με το πηνίο θα ασχοληθώ μετά....

----------


## 744

Υπάρχουν LCD που θέλουν αντίσταση 8.2, 12 ή 22 ώμ. Ετυχε να βρώ κάποιο που την είχε ενσωματωμένη και έπαιρνε απευθείας από τα 5v. Νομίζω ότι κάθε μια κινέζικη έχει τα δικά της βίτσια.

----------


## KOKAR

> Υπάρχουν LCD που θέλουν αντίσταση 8.2, 12 ή 22 ώμ. Ετυχε να βρώ κάποιο που την είχε ενσωματωμένη και έπαιρνε απευθείας από τα 5v. Νομίζω ότι κάθε μια κινέζικη έχει τα δικά της βίτσια.



μα και το δικό μου ειχε αντίσταση 10Ωμ αλλά τράβαγε 280mA στα 5v και "ζοριζόταν" το 7805.....

----------


## leosedf

Βρήκα δυο ΒΒ139 σε ένα παλιό ηλεκτρον PLL που είχα, αν και νομίζω δεν παίζουν.

Ποια αντίσταση έπρεπε να ξηλωθεί? (Γιώργοοοο)

----------


## KOKAR

Γιωργο τις varicap μπορεις να της τσεκαρης αν δουλεύουν η οχι 
ο τρόπος ειναι απλός, θα χρειαστείς ενα καπασιτομετρο ενα σταθερό πυκνωτή περίπου 100nF και με μεταβαλλόμενο τάση απο 0 εως την ταση της varicap

----------


## aris k

Κωστα*(KOKAR)*  ειχες  δεν ειχες  με  εβαλες  σε  δουλεια  
δεν μπορω να βρω το  C 1971   να  καποιος  ξερει  ποιος  το εχει  ?? ευχαριστω 
Η  παρακατω  κατασκευη  εγινε  και με  καποια  υλικα  απο τον  Κωστα  και τον  ευχαριστω  πολυ

----------


## billisj

καλη επιτυχια Αρη !!!!!! περιμενουμε με το καλο τα αποτελεσματα !!!!!!!!!

----------


## KOKAR

> Κωστα*(KOKAR)*  ειχες  δεν ειχες  με  εβαλες  σε  δουλεια  
> δεν μπορω να βρω το  C 1971   να  καποιος  ξερει  ποιος  το εχει  ?? ευχαριστω 
> Η  παρακατω  κατασκευη  εγινε  και με  καποια  υλικα  απο τον  Κωστα  και τον  ευχαριστω  πολυ



Αρη δυστυχώς δεν εχω κανένα περισσευούμενο αλλα υπάρχουν http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2SC1971-C1...item461691b771

εχω ομως ενα FET 15w που μου το ειχε χαρισει ο Γιωργος SRF και ειναι το RD15HVF1 και αν το θέλεις περνάς και το παίρνεις....
βέβαια θα χρειαστείς να κάνεις κάποιες αλλαγές

----------

aris k (11-01-14), 

NIKOS (02-05-14)

----------


## crown

μηπωs καποιοs φιλοs από το Forum γνωριζει πωs μπορω να βρω το Pic προγραμματισμενο γιατι δεν εχω προγραμματιστη?

----------


## 744

Έχω programmer. Ποιο είναι το chip?

----------


## crown

φιλε Γιαννη είναι το pic από αυτό το pll του νηματοs είναι το PIC 16F84(A) η το 16F628A για την οθονη lcd

----------


## 744

Είμαι σίγουρος ότι τα σκέτα (χωρίς το Α) τα έχω. Θα δω για τα Α και θα επανέλθω.

----------


## crown

Φιλε Γιαννη  Ευχαριστω

----------


## leosedf

Αν δεις ότι δε βρίσκεις θα κάνεις μια βόλτα στην Ευκαρπία.

----------


## crown

Κωνσταντίνε ευχαριστω πολύ βεβαια και θα ερθω,εχω σχεδόν τελειωσει  με την πλακετα εκτοs από την οθονη και τα ολοκληρωμένα που πιστευω ότι θα τα βρω στον Αντωνη τον Μανιατη που είναι και φιλοs νομιζω ότι θα τα εχει εσυ που τα βρισκειs?

----------


## leosedf

Ποια ολοκληρωμένα? Ebay.

----------


## crown

μιλω για τα pic του pll rdvv 8 watt του νηματοs

----------


## 744

Λίγη υπομονή μέχρι αύριο το πρωί...

----------


## crown

ευχαριστω πολύ φιλε Γιαννη

----------


## 744

Κώστα εαΌ°χα πολύ δουλειά σήμερα και δεν πρόλαβα να δω τί τσιπάκια είχα στο εργαστήριο. Σορρυ, θα σου πω αύριο.

----------


## leosedf

Δεν πειράζει φίλε Κώστα που ΤΟΛΜΗΣΕΣ να προτιμήσεις τα τσιπάκια του Γιάννη. :Lol:  Αν χρειαστεί πες μου.

----------


## crown

καλησπέρα παιδια και ευχαριστω πολύ για την βοηθεια σαs.

Κωνσταντίνε τα τσιπακια θα τα αγορασω από τον Μανιατη τον Αντωνη στη Νεα Εγνατια(αν τα εχει)..(δεν τον ρωτησα) δεν ξερω εάν γνωριζειs εσυ Κωνσταντίνε που αλλου μπορω να τα τα βρω μονο τον προγραμματισμο θα χρειαστω γιατι  δεν εχω programmer.

----------


## leosedf

Πουλάω το pll chip 56 ευρώ αν χρειαστείς, (γιατί τελευταία φορά εκεί που θα πας να τα πάρεις είχε 2 και τα είχα πάρει εγώ).  :Lol:

----------


## 744

Λοιπόν επανέρχομαι Κώστα. Έχω μόνο 628 σκέτο. Ξέρει κανείς να το πρόγραμμα χρησιμοποιεί τίποτα από το Α?

Αν θέλεις να πειραματιστείς μπορώ να δοκιμάσω να περάσω τον κώδικα στο 628 και να τεστάρεις. Δεν έχω πλακέτα για να σου πω εγώ.

----------


## crown

Κωνσταντίνε τι ενοειs  το pll chip (ενοειs το τσιπακι 56 Euro.-  η ολη την πλακετα?)...............?????????????????!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!χα χα χα

----------


## 744

Το hex που βρίσκεται ρε παιδιά?

Κανείς μήπως?

----------


## crown

δυστηχωs οΑντωνηs ο 741 δεν εχει τιποτεαπο ολα αυτα ουτε καν την οθονη LCD 2X16,τωρα δεν ξερω που να ψαξω για τα δυο ολοκληρωμενα...θα δω,εκτοs εαν καποιοs εδω γνωριζει που υπαρχουν.

----------


## leosedf

Θα σου δώσω εγώ και TSA και pic τότε.
Αδερφή έχεις?

----------


## 744

Κων/νε, το χεξ το έχεις?

----------


## leosedf

Κάπου θα το βρούμε και αυτό, έχω κάποιες εκδόσεις του.

----------


## 744

Θα καθόμουν να το γράψω από την αρχή αλλά είμαι πνιγμένος τώρα...

----------

